# Tire Pressure for Gravel



## OldZaskar

I'm racing Saturday. And, while I've ridden/raced mtn bikes for years and I've ridden road bikes for years and I've ridden my new gravel bike on the road (with road wheels/tires) 3x... the race will be the first time I've ridden a gravel bike (any gravel bike) on dirt. I know. Brilliant. But, that's just how it's working out. 

In a perfect world, I'd start with a pressure, ride a while, drop a few pounds, ride a while... But, that's hardly going to work for a race. 

I'm going to pick a number and deal with it. 

Details:
- I weigh 175 lbs
- bike weighs 18 lbs
- tires are Schwalbe One Bite; 40mm, tubeless
- Rims are DT Swiss, 22mm inner

Course:
- 56 miles
- 2,300' elev gain 
- hard-pack dbl track, gravel roads, some pavement, very little single track

I don't give a [email protected]&* about comfort. I'm looking the magical balance of speed on the flats and climbs and traction on the descents/corners. 

Thanks!


----------



## mfdemicco

I use a spreadsheet based on the work by Frank Berto. It's based on your body + bike weight and front /rear weight distribution and measured tire casing width to give a 15% tire drop. Seems to work on my road and gravel bikes. My mountain bike pressure was based on trial and error testing.


----------



## velodog

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/zinn-article-dirt-road-tire-pressures-364776.html


----------



## Srode

velodog said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/zinn-article-dirt-road-tire-pressures-364776.html


Depends on how rough the course is - 43 to 45 lbs would be a nice place to start probably.


----------



## Jwiffle

I run 35 front, 38 rear. Could probably hey asy with less. 37mm tires.


----------



## HyperCycle

40psi on front and rear


----------



## davidka

You’re a few lbs heavier than me. I run 40’s @ 38f/42r for general gravel. I get good comfort & grip without sacrificing roll speed & tire/wheel protection.


----------



## OldZaskar

Thanks guys - this is great info


----------



## chad.trent

mfdemicco said:


> I use a spreadsheet based on the work by Frank Berto. It's based on your body + bike weight and front /rear weight distribution and measured tire casing width to give a 15% tire drop. Seems to work on my road and gravel bikes. My mountain bike pressure was based on trial and error testing.


Sorry for bumping an old thread, but can you share that spreadsheet?


----------

